# American woman in Turkey w/TRK res. permit to marry a UK&TRK citz. who lives in UK



## Mbutterfly (May 2, 2012)

*American woman in Turkey w/TRK res. permit to marry a UK&TRK citz. who lives in UK*

Hello everyone,

I had previously posted in the UK country forum, but now am posting here as we are assessing all of our options.

I am an American woman living in Turkey with a Turkish residence permit (though not a work permit), who is engaged to a 1/2 Turkish, 1/2 English man (Dual citizenship) who lives in UK. We intend to live in the UK at least for the first 5 or 10 years/until we can afford to start a family and buy property.

We have been going all over the place with how to go about all this.

He's got a good job at a bank in UK, great credit history, yada yada yada...
I however have been unemployed for most of our 3 year relation ship as I am not allowed to work in the UK or Turkey. I worked a bit here and there whenever I've gone back to the States, but just enough to keep myself afloat. -Basically my financial side is a mess as I was the one to take the cut on consistent employment in order give our relationship the chance it deserved.

So here are my questions:

-Should we file for a Fiance visa (while I am in Turkey) for me to go to the UK and get married later in UK?
-Should we file for Fiance visa (I go back to the states to apply) so that I can go to Uk to get married?
-Should we get married in Turkey and then he can apply to bring me to UK as his spouse?
-Should we (/can we?) get married at the British consulate in Istanbul, then he can apply to bring me to the UK as his Spouse?
-Should we get married in the States (as it would look a little less messy), or would America not let us as I don't have a job to support him (even though we would be going back to the UK?

-How much of a big deal is it going to be if my finances are messy?
-If we get married in Turkey, does it look bad to apply for UK Spouse visa immediately afterwards?
-I've stayed in the UK twice for the full 6 months tourist visa (not back-to-back), but told passport control that he was just a friend since I had heard that if I said he was my boyfriend they would put me on the next plane back to the States, is this going to be a problem?
-Both times that I stayed for 6 months, I had not intended in the first place to stay so long, but then it was so hard to leave him, will they care if I stayed longer than I told passport control I would, even if they still stamped me with a full 6 month toursit visa each time?

I'm sure that I have loads of other questions, but probably to leave it at that for the times being....

Thanks for reading all the way through, Really looking forward to any and all feedback!!

-Me


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Mbutterfly, no matter where you get married - at the end of the day the Brits have the final say for your visa. 

Unless you have some skeletons in the closet - you should be able to get the visa fairly easily. If you can support your case with evidence (photographs, statements, joint bank accounts etc) it will be easier. The British official needs to make sure that you did not make a scam marriage just to get a visa.

Take a holiday in Bodrum and get married there


----------

